# realtec drivers



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

does anyone know when the official drivers for realtec onboard hd audio come out

thank for your help in advance


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#1

The drivers I used are here, scroll down to "Vista Driver (32/64 bits) Driver only (ZIP file)"

They work fine


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how did you get them installed and working,most posters get them installed but not working
there are a number of threads on it


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't do anything special, I had all my drivers downloaded and burnt to a cd,
installed vista
loaded the via hyperionpro v511a chipset drivers
loaded the realtek drivers
loaded ati drivers
then got any ms updates

The only thing I can think of is I did get .net frame work and installed it because I read some were that it should be installed before the ati catalyst 7.2 drivers.

I just checked and realtek sound manager, works fine playing music cds but yet to test it with games.

I have alot of other apps that install but just don't work correctly with vista soon as I get them all sorted out I am going to reinstall so everthings set up the way I like but its alot more work than I anticipated. I even ran vista upgrade adviser and it said I only needed to add a DVD but said all my applications would work, I guess it lied


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

which net framework 3 comes with vista
the advisor probably means that they will work in compatability mode


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> which net framework 3 comes with vista


I did not understand that because when I read the release notes for the catalyst 7.2 drivers it said it needed to be installed prior to the drivers and to check add/remove programs, when I did it was not listed so I installed version 1.1.

I'll try compatibility mode, thanks for the tip


----------

